
Doing Windows, Part 7: Third Time’s the Charm - sanqui
https://www.filfre.net/2018/08/doing-windows-part-7-third-times-the-charm/
======
cm2187
It’s interesting, I had not realized that Apple’s practice of bullying the
competition with lawsuits dated from its early days.

~~~
ansible
It wouldn't have characterized it as bullying. They were defending their IP
which they had spent a lot of time and effort developing... though a lot of
the concepts they themselves had taken from Xerox PARC.

In retrospect, there was a ridiculously long gap between a GUI standard on the
PC platform vs the rival platforms at the time. Part of that was the slow
transition to 32-bit.

~~~
mamp
I believe Apple licensed tech from Xerox, but Xerox didn’t understand its
worth. A bunch of ex-Xerox people later joined Apple (Larry Tesler, Alan Kay).

~~~
rahoulb
Plus if you look at old Smalltalk systems they are nothing like the GUI used
in the Lisa or Macintosh. The concepts (mouse, bitmapped display, menus,
object-orientation, networking) were Xerox's but the implementation (pull down
menus, icons, drag and drop) were Apple's.

(object-orientation and networking were two things Steve Jobs later said he
wished he had taken to Apple, so instead made sure he used them in NeXT -
hence Objective-C and the BSD layer in NeXTStep and now macOS)

~~~
slededit
It was certainly a lot less refined, and you couldn't just sit down in front
of an Alto and get to work using today's knowledge. However they were very
close, the original Lisa and Mac OSs were essentially polish on the broader
theme. That doesn't diminish the fact they actually brought it to the masses -
however their work was undeniably derivative.

~~~
Aloha
I have actually sat down and used an Alto - it was not impossibly hard, if
you'd used or touched some early XWindows stuff

------
digi_owl
The dawn of the wintel, perhaps?

------
doppp
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17680958](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17680958)

~~~
zhte415
That submission has no comments and less votes than this one. Reasonable dupe.

